# My introduction



## Simple_Procedure531 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

I'm posting here because I guess realized I have to in order to make my first discussion post 😅

I'm a 30 year old male, have been married to my wife for almost 9 years, we have 2 great children. I'm an IT analyst at a large company.

We realized recently that while we are mostly happy, there are a few things we could do better with our relationship.. Especially with kids things get more difficult. 

I have began the BetterMen journey as described in the book "Hold on to your N.U.T.S" and have began to use the BetterMen tools in my life and things have vastly improved. I joined this forum to get some advice from people more experienced than myself. I'm especially lacking the "make relationships with men" because of where I live is somewhat small-town, in the south, not many men are open to this kinda thing so maybe I can find some support on this forum. 

I look forward to chatting with everyone here.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Your second post on the same topic? The first, and this, is reading like an advert.

The first was a little made up, kind of generic example why to look into your recommended program?


----------



## Simple_Procedure531 (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm sorry, my other wasn't approved yet. I kinda thought I had to post here to get access to post elsewhere. I am actually looking to get assistance on the issue from my other post.

I'm not sure what you mean about made up, generic, etc.

Edit: I mean, yeah I mentioned the book but it's helped me alot and I think discussion of the content is relevant to this forum and my situation


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Good book, if a bit short. I'm not following it enough to give you specific advice. I do think that using non negotiable unalterable terms with kids is a pretty solid way to model manliness.


----------



## Simple_Procedure531 (Oct 19, 2020)

I mainly picked it up when I realized I didn't know how to 'be a man' in those terms because basically, my dad never taught me. I fell into the 'nice guy' stereotype a little, but not too much. I mainly have a pathological need for attention, much like my dad did with my mom ( who he ran off after 30 years ) so when my wife told me I was acting like my dad a couple times we were fighting, I decided I had to change something. I'm just incorporating it into my life now.


----------



## Aviator (Oct 22, 2020)

I'll try to check that book out. I think all men probably default back to what they learned from their dad- right or wrong. It's always a good exercise to check your "programming". Thanks for the book tip.


----------



## Simple_Procedure531 (Oct 19, 2020)

Aviator said:


> I'll try to check that book out. I think all men probably default back to what they learned from their dad- right or wrong. It's always a good exercise to check your "programming". Thanks for the book tip.



It's very helpful. Also check this out. It kinda goes hand and hand in a way. It gives you an exercise every day for 30 days to become a better man. They're fans of this author's work and he even contributed on day 18 I believe. 





__





Style Archives







www.artofmanliness.com


----------

